# Eure liebste Eissorte?



## Gamer090 (31. März 2016)

Hi zusammen

Bei mir am Bodensee sind es wieder 20°C am Tag  und habe deswegen mal wieder Lust auf Eis, meine Lieblingssorte ist zwar Erdbeere aber eigentlich mag ich es eher mit verschiedenen Zutaten lieber. Mein liebstes Eis ist bis jetzt das Ben&Jerry Chunky Monkey.

Und bei euch?


----------



## Flipbo219 (31. März 2016)

Das Fruchteis aus der örtlichen italienischen Eisdiele die seit 80 Jahren bei uns ist. 😍


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. März 2016)

Erdbeere oder Vanille.



Schoko Eis könnte von mir aus gesetzlich verboten werden...


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

Hellblaues Schlumpfeis.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Erdbeere oder Vanille.
> 
> 
> 
> Schoko Eis könnte von mir aus gesetzlich verboten werden...



Weshalb das den?? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hellblaues Schlumpfeis.



Ist aber nicht aus Schlümpfen gemacht oder??  Was ist da drin?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (31. März 2016)

Bananen-Eis!

Und zwar PUR!


----------



## Hardwell (31. März 2016)

Ganz klassisch Schokoeis


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. März 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Weshalb das den??



Ich verabscheu es


----------



## Shadow_ (31. März 2016)

Natürlich Vanille Eis


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht aus Schlümpfen gemacht oder??  Was ist da drin?


Kein Plan was da drin ist.
Heisst mal Schlumpfeis oder Himmelblau usw.
Nehme mal an, die mischen einfach Farbe rein.
Schmeckt nach Kaugummi, dieses süsse was man als Kind so gerne gegessen hat.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hellblaues Schlumpfeis.



^this mega geil  eines der besten zusammen mit Pfefferminz und/oder Spaghetti Eis in eisbällchen Form


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

Zitrone Kirsche Mangoeis


----------



## drstoecker (31. März 2016)

Schoko straciatella malaga rote grütze Banane usw.
Spaghetti eis


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2016)

Snickers Eis


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

Ich Esse entweder fruchtiges Eis (Erdbeer, Himbeer, Heidelbeer, Amarena) oder nussiges (Walnuss, Nuss, Nutella). Müsste ich mich für eine einzige Sorte entscheiden... Walnuss, ganz dicht gefolgt von Heidelbeer.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bananen-Eis!
> 
> Und zwar PUR!



Heutzutage gibt es kaum noch Eis das wirklich Früchte drin hat  ist meistens nur voller Aromen und Farbstoffen. Oder gibt es das noch irgendwo? 



drebbin schrieb:


> Snickers Eis


Was ist der Unterschied wenn das Snickers Eis nimmst oder einfach ein Snickers in das Tiefkühlfach legst?  



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich Esse entweder fruchtiges Eis (Erdbeer, Himbeer, Heidelbeer, Amarena) oder nussiges (Walnuss, Nuss, Nutella). Müsste ich mich für eine einzige Sorte entscheiden... Walnuss, ganz dicht gefolgt von Heidelbeer.


Es gibt Nutella-Eis??


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

Also wir haben hier eine italienische Eisdiele, die auch regelmäßig an Eiswettbewerben teilnimmt etc... Die machen ihr Eis komplett selbst, in dem Fruchteis sind auch wirklich Früchte drin und im Nutella Eis echtes Nutella


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

Ich kenn nur das Mars Eis, aber ich glaube dass man ein tiefgefrorenes normales Snickers vernünftig essen kann.
Beim Eis ist das Karamel ja relativ flüssig.


----------



## hamroarr14 (31. März 2016)

Das Zimt-Eis von meinem Lieblingsglacéladen..
Ja bei uns Schweizern heissts Glacé


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Also wir haben hier eine italienische Eisdiele, die auch regelmäßig an Eiswettbewerben teilnimmt etc... Die machen ihr Eis komplett selbst, in dem Fruchteis sind auch wirklich Früchte drin und im Nutella Eis echtes Nutella



Wow diese Eisdiele möchte ich mal probieren, sowas ist wirklich selten geworden. 



hamroarr14 schrieb:


> Das Zimt-Eis von meinem Lieblingsglacéladen..
> Ja bei uns Schweizern heissts Glacé



Hätte ich aber Glacé geschrieben würden es die meisten nicht verstehen.


----------



## azzih (31. März 2016)

Eigentlich alles ohne Früchtegeschmack. Sowas in die Kaffee-Tiramisu-Pistazien Richtung nehm ich immer am liebsten. Natürlich von guten Eisdiele ist immer tausend mal besser als der gekaufte Kram vom Supermarkt.

Da man net immer Eis essen kann, wegen fetten Kalorien, sind so  gefrorene Früchte durchn Mixer und mit Joghurt gemischt  ne gute Alternative an warmen Tagen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. März 2016)

Vanille, einfach nur Vanille und davon so viel dass es fast von der Waffel fällt.


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wow diese Eisdiele möchte ich mal probieren, sowas ist wirklich selten geworden.



Stimmt leider 
Ich bin auch immer wieder enttäuscht, wenn ich dann mal irgendwo anders Eis esse. Meist unglaublich viel Zucker, schlechte Konsistenz


----------



## bbz_erd (31. März 2016)

Meiner Eisdiele nebenan gehört meine Treue  
Am liebsten Fruchteis oder Jogurt


----------



## Tech (31. März 2016)

Ich mag am liebsten Fellatio aus der Eisdiele um die Ecke.

Mein Beileid an alle, die keinen anständigen Eisdealer in der Nähe haben, der noch anständiges, selbst gemachtes Eis führt.

Edit:  Stracciatella ist natürlich gemeint. Einen Gruß an alle, die die Band Donald Dark kennen. Leider konnte ich deren Lied "Fellatio" bei youtube nicht finden. Ich hätte es jetzt zu gern verlinkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ganz klassisch Schokoeis


Jepp war schon immer ein Favorit wobei nicht jedes wirklich schmeckt. Zwischendurch darf es auch Spagetti Eis sein oder ein Eishörnchen mit Erdbeer oder mal klassisch das Softeis


----------



## efdev (31. März 2016)

Tech schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an alle, die keinen anständigen Eisdealer in der Nähe haben, der noch anständiges, selbst gemachtes Eis führt.



mittlerweile sogar 2 sehr gute Ticker um die Ecke und bin sehr froh darüber


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

So, böser gemeiner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2016)

Kann mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht dran erinnern das dieses blaue Eis nach Kaugummi schmecken soll, denn Kaugummi mag ich nicht das Eis aber schon


----------



## daLexi (31. März 2016)

Sahne-Karamel und Sahne-Kirsch :mjam:


----------



## Red-Hood (31. März 2016)

Leider gibt es kaum vernünftiges Eis, weil der Zuckergehalt immer zu groß ist. Ein Traum wäre Zitroneneis ohne Zucker.
Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen. 

Erläuterung: Es geht mir dabei hauptsächlich um den Geschmack. Ich mag süße Sachen nicht. Nachtisch finde ich auch schrecklich.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, böser gemeiner Thread http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160331/3446274c0af006e55d5bfa188875acc3.jpg



So "böse" ist der Thread doch gar nicht. 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Leider gibt es kaum vernünftiges Eis, weil der Zuckergehalt immer zu groß ist. Ein Traum wäre Zitroneneis ohne Zucker.
> Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen.
> 
> Erläuterung: Es geht mir dabei hauptsächlich um den Geschmack. Ich mag süße Sachen nicht. Nachtisch finde ich auch schrecklich.


Zitroneneis mag icg auch aber ganz ohne Zucker ist mir dann doch irgendwie zu viel des guten, muss aber sagen, Wasser mit Zitronenscheiben drin ist das beste das es gegen den Durst gibt.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> muss aber sagen, Wasser mit Zitronenscheiben drin ist das beste das es gegen den Durst gibt.


Das mache ich auch. Ich schneide eine Zitrone in der Mitte auf und presse die dann in 500-1000ml Wasser. 
Zucker halt nur in der Menge, in der er in der Frucht vorkommt. Alles andere is mir tatsächlich zu viel des Guten.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. April 2016)

Schmandeis an der Lieblingseisbude!


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2016)

Pistazie, Malaga, Banane, Schokolade, Mango, Blaubeer, Joghurt-Pfirsich, After Eight...

Von der Traditions-Eisdiele meines Vertrauens in Bremen (Molin).


----------



## Goldini50 (1. April 2016)

Malaga *__*


----------



## Dyos83 (1. April 2016)

Ben and Jerry's Cinnamon Rolls  ein Traum


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Ben and Jerry´s Cookie Dough und Capri Wassereis Orange.

In der klassischen Eisdiele sehr gerne Stracciatella und Pistazie.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Pistazie, Malaga, Banane, Schokolade, Mango, Blaubeer, Joghurt-Pfirsich, After Eight...
> 
> Von der Traditions-Eisdiele meines Vertrauens in Bremen (Molin).



Von Molin habe ich auch gesprochen 
Erstklassiger Laden. Zu welchem Molin fährst du denn ? Ich gehe immer zu dem in Gröpelingen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2016)

Gestern in Friedrichshafen(Bodensee  ) beim Kibele Sesam Eis probiert. Schmeckt wohl. 
Sonst sehr gern Zitrone und Karamell. Mittlerweile ist Eis aber ein teurer Spaß. 1,10€beim Kibele fürne Kugel 
Was aber auch sehr geil ist, ist in Norden (in Ostfriesland, meine Geburtsstadt) eine Eisdiele, ich glaube in der Osterstrasse, eine mit Nörder Teeeis. Das ist außergewöhnlich und lecker. Wer mal in Friedrichshafen oder in Ostfriesland Nähe Norden ist, mal beim Kibele oder in der Osterstrasse vorbei schauen.


----------



## T-Drive (1. April 2016)

Saure Sahne oder Joghurt mit Erdbeere obendrauf noch einen Bollen Zimt.

Manchmal aber auch nur ne Kugel Zitrone.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Da man net immer Eis essen kann, wegen fetten Kalorien, sind so  gefrorene Früchte durchn Mixer und mit Joghurt gemischt  ne gute Alternative an warmen Tagen.



Da sprichst du was an - ich nehm im Sommer mit den ganzen Partys (Cocktails), Volksfesten (Würstchen) und dem Eis zwischendurch jedesmal mehr zu als im Winter über Weihnachten 

Meine Lieblingseissorten sind Schoko, Walnuss, Cappuccino/Mocca, Banane, Zitrone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

Ich hätte mal Bock auf Kürbiseis mit ganzen Früchten  , oder mal etwas Pistazie


----------



## der_yappi (1. April 2016)

Für meinereiner bei unserer lokalen Eisdiele:
Stracciatella (auch als Milkshake)
Cookies
Spaghettieis
Schokobecher


----------



## Gamer090 (1. April 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Da sprichst du was an - ich nehm im Sommer mit den ganzen Partys (Cocktails), Volksfesten (Würstchen) und dem Eis zwischendurch jedesmal mehr zu als im Winter über Weihnachten


Stimmt, irgendwie schon im Winter ist man öfters zu Hause als im Sommer und da isst man weniger Eis aber dafür jede Menge Gebäck an Weihnachten. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal Bock auf Kürbiseis mit ganzen Früchten  , oder mal etwas Pistazie



Ich will auch ein bisschen Pistazie Charlie  und Mokka und leckere Erdberre.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Von Molin habe ich auch gesprochen
> Erstklassiger Laden. Zu welchem Molin fährst du denn ? Ich gehe immer zu dem in Gröpelingen



Ich hab in der Nähe von dem in Schwachhausen gewohnt, als ich noch in Bremen war. Nehme an, dass die aber gemeinsam produzieren. Auf jeden Fall Super-Eis, kenne nur zwei andere Läden in Bremen, die ähnlich gut sind: Miotto in Vegesack und die Eisdiele in Findorff, Hemmstraße. Leider vergessen wie die heißt.


----------



## Ferix2x (2. April 2016)

Ich esse am liebsten Haselnuss Eis. Aber auch ein Spaghetti Eis schmeckt mir.


----------



## Körschgen (2. April 2016)

Die Ã„rzte - Zitroneneis [Live] - YouTube

Café frappé ist auch gut....


----------



## mardsis (2. April 2016)

Lieblingssorten sind vor allen Stracciatella und Zitrone.

Muss aber sagen das mir Kiwi und Tiramisu in Italien auch sehr lecker geschmeckt haben^^ eigentlich mag ich alle Eissorten


----------



## Verlaeufer (2. April 2016)

Schokolade, Vanille, Stracatella


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

mardsis schrieb:


> Lieblingssorten sind vor allen Stracciatella und Zitrone.
> 
> Muss aber sagen das mir Kiwi und Tiramisu in Italien auch sehr lecker geschmeckt haben^^ eigentlich mag ich alle Eissorten



Hm, Kiwi das muss beim lecken aber fürchterlich zwicken wenn der unterkühlt auf der Eistüte hockt. Hat sich schon mal wer an so etwas gewagt?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, Kiwi das muss beim lecken aber fürchterlich zwicken wenn der unterkühlt auf der Eistüte hockt. Hat sich schon mal wer an so etwas gewagt?



Grüntee-Eis gibt es wirklich aber die anderen Sorten von der Liste sind mir neu und etwas speziell.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2016)

Eiseis.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eiseis.



Ohne Geschmack??  Ein bisschen Geschmack darf aber schon rein oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

Auftausalz und für Puristen gefrorenen Bückling am Stock.

Ich persönlich bekomme Wassereis und Co nicht durch den Hals


----------



## FlyingPC (2. April 2016)

Bei meiner Lieblingseisbude gibt es jeden Sommer ein bisschen ausgefalleneres Eis. Letztes Jahr war es Basilikum. Nach deren Angaben wurde es sehr gut verkauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2016)

Ist schon seltsam was es da überall an grausame Geschmacksrichtungen gibt. Auch wenn ich kulinarisch einigermaßen mutig bin kann ich mir bei bestimmten Sachen keine Kompromisse vorstellen


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auftausalz und für Puristen gefrorenen Bückling am Stock.
> 
> Ich persönlich bekomme Wassereis und Co nicht durch den Hals



Wassereis mag ich auch nicht das ist so extrem künstlich da ist nur das Wasser und der Zucker echt.  



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bei meiner Lieblingseisbude gibt es jeden Sommer ein bisschen ausgefalleneres Eis. Letztes Jahr war es Basilikum. Nach deren Angaben wurde es sehr gut verkauft.


Basilikum in einem Eis???  Ausgefallen ja aber Basilikum tu ich weniger gern in ein Eis.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist schon seltsam was es da überall an grausame Geschmacksrichtungen gibt. Auch wenn ich kulinarisch einigermaßen mutig bin kann ich mir bei bestimmten Sachen keine Kompromisse vorstellen



Gemüse als Beispiel gehört für mich nicht in ein Eis, genauso wenig wie Käse oder Schinken oder sogar Biereis gibts


----------



## mardsis (3. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, Kiwi das muss beim lecken aber fürchterlich zwicken wenn der unterkühlt auf der Eistüte hockt. Hat sich schon mal wer an so etwas gewagt?



 Ich meine natürlich die gute alte Kiwifrucht und nicht den gefiederten Namensvetter


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ben and Jerry's Cinnamon Rolls  ein Traum



Stimme dir zu, Heute zum ersten mal Probiert und bin begeistert


----------



## Laudian (4. April 2016)

Von Ben & Jerries mag ich Cookie Dough richtig gerne ^^


----------



## s-icon (4. April 2016)

Bei Schuhbecks Radlereis


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Classic: Schoko


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Pfirsich / Maracuja ist zwischendurch auch mal nett. Mein absolutes no go wäre Cola und Waldmeister, da klaue ich lieber der Mietze das Mandelkrokant aus dem Sandkasten


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Pfirsich / Maracuja ist zwischendurch auch mal nett. Mein absolutes no go wäre Cola und Waldmeister, da klaue ich lieber der Mietze das Mandelkrokant aus dem Sandkasten



Die arme Mietze  

Colaeis wäre auch nicht sehr einfallsreich, da kann jeder drauf kommen sein Lieblingsgetränk einzufrieren nur wird es bei normaler Cola wegen dem Zuckergehalt nicht so einfach.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (13. April 2016)

Pistazie 
Aber nur original in Italien


----------



## Watertouch (13. April 2016)

Grüner Apfel 😍

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Leberwurst-Nuss


----------



## pedi (13. April 2016)

zitrone mit schlagsahne.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Leberwurst-Nuss



Das ist doch nicht im Ernst eine Eissorte oder??


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Hört sich aber interessant an.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Hört sich aber interessant an.



Schon aber stell dir vor das du dann eine Süsse Leberwusrt nmit Nüssen hast und die ist auch noch kalt.


----------



## DarfVadder (23. April 2016)

Ficki Facki Fruchteis


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Ficki Facki Fruchteis



Das heisst wirklich so??? Was ist da drin??


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Endlich ist wieder Sommer, Zeit des Eisessens! Ich esse am liebsten Cookies oder außergewöhnliche Eissorten. Vanille-, Schoko- und Erdbeereis sind mir irgenwie zu langweilig


----------



## Metalic (15. Juli 2016)

Am liebsten Nuss-und Zitroneneis beim EdmV [emoji6] 
Ansonsten Ben & Jerry's. Absoluter Favorit ist Kirsche, aber das gibt es in Deutschland ja leider nicht mehr. Peanut Butter Cup wäre sonst meine erste Wahl.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

Ohhhh bei unsrer Eisdiele hol ich mir seit je her Haselnuss Eis...immer. Und wenns mehrere Bällchen sind dann is immer Haselnuss drin. Oder Haselnuss Milchshake 

Bei Schokoladen Eis bekomme ich aber das kotzen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

Zitrone.Banane.Schoko & Waldmeister


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ohhhh bei unsrer Eisdiele hol ich mir seit je her Haselnuss Eis...immer. Und wenns mehrere Bällchen sind dann is immer Haselnuss drin. Oder Haselnuss Milchshake
> 
> Bei Schokoladen Eis bekomme ich aber das kotzen



Nur Schoko ist mir auch zu langweilig, wenn es aber noch mit anderen Gemischt ist dann gerne.


----------

